

Kotlin: New Hope in a Java 6 Wasteland - pjmlp
https://speakerdeck.com/pardom/kotlin-new-hope-in-a-java-6-wasteland/

======
thomasrossi
I understand the will of using new programming tools, but security updates
should be the central reason for update. It is not clear how are those
managed.

